# The twin and her brother



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow can you believe the litter that had the twins in it that so many of you prayed for are 7 months old already? Spirit of Two is Macy and she's on the left. She's up to 6 pounds now. Her brother is on the right and is 2 years old from another litter of mine. He's the one that I said had an underbite and got blasted for it. I guess a picture is worth a lot, huh? I shouldn't like his underbite but it always makes him look like he's smiling. Don't they make a cute pair? They're at work with their wonderful mommy in this picture.
Oh, as long as I'm talking about puppies, we visited with 2 of the other puppies from the litter Two (Macy) was in (Rerun and Joy) and they're so sweet and cuuuuuuuuuuute  Rerun is a Havana brown now so it will be interesting to see what color he winds up.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so glad to get to see this picture. Two is a little doll and I still think of her and feel like she should have been mine.  I am so happy to see she is doing well...and it's hard to believe she is 7 mos now.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous dogs!

I don't have the background as I am somewhat new around here, but how do you know they were twins? (Same sac?)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jan, Macy is adorable! I love her big brother with the underbite. We had a black & white Peek-a-poo for years and we thought her underbite was cute, too. One day my SIL mentioned how mean she looked because of her underbite and I didn't say a word but she really hurt my feelings - don't pick on my babies....LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Those are some gorgeous dogs!
> 
> I don't have the background as I am somewhat new around here, but how do you know they were twins? (Same sac?)


Zury there is a whole thread about the twins somewhere in here. Maybe someone will link to it since I don't know how to find it.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Look at that cute little Macy - wow, who could have imagined this 7 months ago? What a miracle she is. And I love the underbite too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I am so glad to get to see this picture. Two is a little doll and I still think of her and feel like she should have been mine.  I am so happy to see she is doing well...and it's hard to believe she is 7 mos now.


I know what you mean. Wow was that a roller coaster ride but oh the prayers so freely given by such wonderful people. It really takes her into your heart, doesn't it? These two are so spoiled and even get to do their own goodie shopping since their mommy takes them to work everyday and has a pet boutique. Macy even picks out clothing to wear ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's the heart-wrenching thread on Macy and her twin:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6075


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathie said:


> One day my SIL mentioned how mean she looked because of her underbite and I didn't say a word but she really hurt my feelings - don't pick on my babies....LOL


Ooooooooooh I can imagine how you felt. Don't mess with our babies


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Two is so cute and so is the one with the underbite. Lulu has the same underbite and she looks like she is smiling. We saw Lightening at the dog show today. What a cutie! And so sweet.
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Here's the heart-wrenching thread on Macy and her twin:
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6075


Thank you Jill. Whew, we just read the thread and were crying. Steve saw me crying and came over to see why and we read through the thread together. I wish I could express all of my thanks to so very many of you. You guys were the ones who got my husband on the road to healing and he really needed that. I had you to rely on but he just had me.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Two is so cute and so is the one with the underbite. Lulu has the same underbite and she looks like she is smiling. We saw Lightening at the dog show today. What a cutie! And so sweet.
> Carole


Oh cripe, I forgot about that! He's still not back in full coat after my failed attempt at speed cording but he's getting there. He just went back in the show ring today since going in 2 times last September.
Edited to say, he took 3rd. Leslie thank you for the great pictures


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan, I can't believe it's seven months already. Time does rush by doesn't it. Two looks wonderful as does her adorable brother. I'm so happy for the life she's leading. God bless that little miracle girl.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

they are just so cute, thanks for the picture


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Jan, I can't believe it's seven months already. Time does rush by doesn't it. Two looks wonderful as does her adorable brother. I'm so happy for the life she's leading. God bless that little miracle girl.


It is hard to believe it's 7 months already, isn't it? Little Two is exactly where she should be, with an amazing woman that I adore. She knows Two's (Macy's) story and has been so wonderful at sending pictures and updates all the time. 
I was listening to the pastor of the church we used to go to earlier this evening and he was saying that each challenge that God gives us is to have us grow in some way and while we may not feel the blessing of the trust God is putting on us at the time that we will later. Shoot, I wish I could say it like he did but maybe you get the idea.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Jan, I have just read it and my shirt is soaked from crying. I am sorry about one of the twins  and how nice that you have her sister to remember her!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the thread, Jill. It was a heartbreaking and amazing story! Jan, the pictures are so so adorable. I can't believe that healthy beautiful pup is the same little twin who struggled 7 months ago. You and your DH did an amazing job with caring for her. Both Macy and her brother are so cute!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, how great to see Two/Macy in her new home and family! She's adorable! Hey, 6 pounds is great at 7 months. Way to go Two! :whoo: What is her brother's name? You can see his white teeth and I, too, think it's so endearing.  

I work in a pet boutique too, but Ricky and Sammy are just too anxious there and Ricky marks over half the store! :frusty: Sadly, I can't bring them there very often or for very long. Macy and her older brother are lucky to spend their time in such a great environment! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Thanks Jan, I have just read it and my shirt is soaked from crying. I am sorry about one of the twins  and how nice that you have her sister to remember her!


My skirt was full of tears when I was reading it last night. I guess I was so tired at the time that I forgot a lot of what I wrote.
They shared a placenta, not a sac. We had the first one out and held her at mommy's body for a very long time (with mom standing) wondering what was happening. We couldn't get even a small amount of the cord to tie it off. When the other finally came out, then we saw they were connected. Then the real work started to save both. I should have gotten a picture of the placenta but things were so crazy that I didn't even think of that and to be honest it was kind of like I knew what I was seeing but it wasn't connecting in my head. 
I went running for the phone in the middle of the night trying to find someone awake for help, finally got someone, and my husband was so focused on what he was doing and felt that if he kept saying over and over and over that everything was going to be ok that it would be. So there I have someone I just woke up, they have no clue what's going on, I'm yelling for help and they hear my husband saying everything is ok, so they said glad all is ok now and went back to sleep. If things weren't so nuts I would have :croc: him


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jan! I am grinning from ear to ear (GFETE)!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How wonderful to see Macy a strong and healthy girl!!! Thank you for opening your heart and sharing the story of the twins with all of us, it's great to hear about the healing you and your DH have gone through. :hug:

The underbite photo is cute, I think it looks like a smile too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Thanks for posting the thread, Jill. It was a heartbreaking and amazing story! Jan, the pictures are so so adorable. I can't believe that healthy beautiful pup is the same little twin who struggled 7 months ago. You and your DH did an amazing job with caring for her. Both Macy and her brother are so cute!
> Gina





marjrc said:


> Jan, how great to see Two/Macy in her new home and family! She's adorable! Hey, 6 pounds is great at 7 months. Way to go Two! :whoo: What is her brother's name? You can see his white teeth and I, too, think it's so endearing.
> 
> I work in a pet boutique too, but Ricky and Sammy are just too anxious there and Ricky marks over half the store! :frusty: Sadly, I can't bring them there very often or for very long. Macy and her older brother are lucky to spend their time in such a great environment! :biggrin1:


Macy's twin was the one who really struggled although Macy had her share of moments. Macy was a lot stronger and it was like she was determined to live for two. I think she still feels that way. Her mommy was asking me about when to spay her and I asked her to wait and give Macy all the hormones she could since she had a rough start and I'd like her to get all she can. Her poor mom, she's used to spaying early and if she waits she can't take Macy to work when she comes into heat. Hopefully she'll be one of those havs that doesn't come into heat until after 2. Knowing Macy she'll do it her own way.
They've both been raised in that shop so they learned as puppies what they could and couldn't do. Macy's brother is Brody from my first hav litter. 
Their mommy had to fly down to Florida and flew my hubby there to deliver Macy to her. She had already flown to Corpus a couple years ago and knew it wasn't a fun flight  If I would have been the one who delivered the puppy, I would have stayed in Florida for a week and checked into a motel and slept ound: Hubby came home with a big sack of toys from her that the dogs love.
She says she's seeing a lot of havs coming into her shop. Wow, how cool is that?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jan, they are just so cute!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, they're so precious! They look so sweet & comfy next to each other :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> Aww, they're so precious! They look so sweet & comfy next to each other :biggrin1:





Sissygirl said:


> Oh Jan, they are just so cute!!


Thanks  They're growing up to be so beautiful. When they were little puppies and the juice bar was there they had no problem knocking little Macy out of the way. It was each puppy for themselves when chow was involved. Little buggers.....but cute ones


----------

